# I videogiochi che hanno segnato la vostra vita



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2015)

Al di là di quanti anni avete, quali sono i videogiochi che hanno segnato la vostra vita? Non importa se belli o brutti, ma ci sono giochi che ti lasciano qualcosa dentro e che te li ricordi per sempre...
Se possibile una spiegazione del motivo anche...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2015)

*Prince of Persia:* fu il primo gioco di cui mi sono innamorato, non saprei neanche dire il perché, ci ho giocato mille volte e credeteci o no, ogni tanto me lo rigioco ancora (è un gioco dell'89)..

*Push Over:* Probabilmente un gioco che non conosce nessuno ma ho dei ricordi d'infanzia speciali legati a questo gioco semplice ma divertentissimo, anche se a tratti maledettamente frustrante

*Formula one grand prix:* L'unico gioco di formula uno con cui mi sia mai divertito..forse perché ero piccolo

*Sensible Soccer:*Al tempo era il gioco di calcio più innovativo, la visuale impossibile, la rapidità delle azioni..troppo divertente, la versione rifatta di recente (vabbè recente, saranno 10 anni fa) è stata un insulto..ho bruciato almeno 2 controller con questo gioco

*Mortal Kombat* non credo servano presentazioni, in sala giochi ci ho lasciato milioni (di lire) poi lo presi per Amiga e c'ho giocato all'infinito

*Final Fight:* La fila in sala giochi per poterci giocare..era il must al tempo

*Doom II* L'unico sparattutto che ho mai amato..mi ricordo ancora il manualetto con le spiegazioni dei nemici..al tempo nelle confezioni erano curati molto anche questi dettagli..il gioco non credo abbia bisogno di presentazioni..era uno spasso girare armati di fucile a canne o bazooka..ricordo ancora i codici: IDKFA e IDDQD con cui ottenere invincibilità e armi infinite..l'unico modo possibile per finire il gioco

*PC Calcio 5.0:* il primo gestionale di calcio non si scorda mai..migliaia di ore passate a giocare

*Fifa '98:* il primo gioco di calcio "evoluto" a cui ho giocato

*Resident Evil 1-2:* gli enigmi, la trama, le atmosfere di quel gioco per me restano irripetibili

*Prince of Persia Warrior Within:* Per me il miglior prince of percia mai realizzato

*God of War:* comprato per caso, non sapevo manco che gioco fosse..si rivelò uno dei più belli a cui ho mai giocato

*Ico e Shadow of the Colussus:* li metto insieme perché li ho giocati a poca distanza uno dall'altro e li reputo due capolavori assoluti, fuori dal tempo

*Gears of war:* ho comprato la 360 solo per poter giocare a questo capolavoro

Ce ne sarebbero molti altri ma questi diciamo che occupano un posto speciale...


----------



## Snake (29 Luglio 2015)

sicuramente il primo e inimitabile *Metal Gear*, storia, dialoghi, musiche, tutto troppo appassionante, credo di averci giocato almeno una dozzina di volte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2015)

Metal Gear Solid per PS1, l'unico e solo.
Il primo titolo che mi ha fatto emozionare... prima di allora i videogiochi per me erano solo un divertimento, uno svago.
Lui ha rivoluzionato tutto il mio concetto di videogiochi.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2015)

World Cup su NES gioco epico... un mix di calcio a 5, Holly & Benjy e tante risate.
Super Mario Kart su SNES... quante ore a giocare a due... ma quante ore...
Street Fighter 2 su SNES.
Super Metroid su SNES
PES 4, PES 5... tornei di notte fino alle 6 di mattina.

E ne ho dimenticati sicuramente una buona decina come minimo ma i primi che mi vengono in mente sono questi.


----------



## Jino (29 Luglio 2015)

I Final Fantasy, ovviamente mi riferisco a quelli veri, autentici. Non alle buffonate che da parecchi anni rifilano. Final Fantasy 7, il 9, il 6 su tutti. Ma anche 5, 8 ed in piccola piccola parte il 10. 

Ma in generale in quegli anni tutti gli RPG vecchio stile, Chrono Trigger ad esempio un capolavoro. 

Poi il famosissimo scudetto, diventato poi FM che negli anni dell'adolescenza mi ha letteralmente bruciato giornate intere. Ora a questi giochi manageriali non ci gioco più da tanti anni. 

Arrivando a tempi più recenti ho adorato la trilogia di Uncharted ed aspetto con fermento il quarto episodio. Ma uno che che mi ha letteralmente impressionato e considero sicuramente nella top 3 di sempre è The Last of Us.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Luglio 2015)

Crash Bandicoot, Tomb Raider, i primi Tekken, Medievil, i primi Driver, GTA, Half Life, Kingdom Hearts FIFA dal 09 al 13, The Last of Us ed altri che adesso non mi vengono in mente, però le saghe mie preferite le ho elencate tutte.


----------



## Giangy (29 Luglio 2015)

Questi dal più vecchio al più nuovo:

Gran Turismo 2
Flight Simulator 2002
Fifa 2004
Need For Speed Underground
Gran Turismo 4
PES 6
Forza Motorsport 3
Gran Turismo 5
Fifa 12
Fifa 13
Gran Turismo 6
Forza Motorsport 5


----------



## DannySa (29 Luglio 2015)

Fifa World Cup 98 (N64), gioco clamoroso, ci avrò giocato miliardi di ore.
Fifa 02/04, il il primo fu il primo che mi divertì decisamente tanto su Pc, ricordo ancora che feci una stagione intera con il Celtic di Sutton!; l'altro invece fu il primo gioco di calcio che giocai online, allora c'erano delle stanze dove si entrava ed erano divise per nazioni, tipo la Germania era sempre pienissima e si giocava nella sezione italiana solo per non entrare nel casino, sono passati un tot di anni ma ricordo che c'era un bug clamoroso in questo gioco, praticamente beccai un tipo che giocava con la Francia e questo qui per tutta la partita faceva dei cross che arrivavano fissi nell'area piccola, lo faceva perché fermava il giocatore e col giocatore fermo la palla andava più alta, lui col giocatore saltava attaccato al portiere che non la beccava mai (pur avendo le mani), fu pazzesco.
Pes 2-3-4, i migliori Pes.
Max Payne, poco da aggiungere.
Vietcong, rimane un gran gioco, per l'epoca probabilmente il migliore.
Call of Duty
Gta 2/Vice City
Grid (solo il primo), si poteva giocare online senza averlo originale, peccato abbiano chiuso tutto dopo pochi anni, l'online era figosissimo e il 2 non è a quei livelli di divertimento.
The Sims 
Theme Hospital
Age of Empires (questo fu il primo gioco che giocai su computer nel 2000)


----------



## Hellscream (29 Luglio 2015)

Final Fantasy (come serie)
The Legend of Zelda/ The adventures of Link per NES
The Battle of Olympus per NES
Super Mario Bros
PES
Warcraft (come serie)
Assassin's Creed (come serie)


----------



## Butcher (29 Luglio 2015)

Alex Kidd. Primo gioco a cui ho giocato, su Sega Master System II.
Ghosts 'n Goblins.
Sonic

Tekken 3. Primo gioco a cui ho giocato su PS.
Crash Bandicoot, in particolare il 3. Primo amore.
FIFA 99 e 2000. Nasce l'amore per il calcio.
Winning Eleven. Nasce la reclusione sociale.
GTA 2

Heroes of Might and Magic III
Stronghold II
GTA San Andreas
God of War
Final Fantasy XII. Mi innamoro dei FF e li recupero quasi tutti.
Final Fantasy X. Mi disinnamoro dei FF (du palle, ragà!).

The Last of Us. Il mio gioco ideale, per gameplay, grafica, longevità, storia e ambientazione.

Ma il vero amore, quello insuperabile, sopra ogni cosa: *Shadow of the Colossus*.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Luglio 2015)

*Samurai Warrior - The Battles of Usagi Yojimbo*: molti di voi (forse quasi tutti) non lo consoceranno, è un gioco per Commodore64. Il mio primo videogame ufficiale che ho amato e amo tutt'ora.

*Metal Slug: *uno dei miei giochi a scorrimento preferiti

*Cadillac and Dinosaur:* il re dei Beat'em up 

*Sonic:* ho giocato così tanto al primo che riuscivo a finirlo in 20 minuti scarsi

*Puzzle Bubble:* una droga

*Super Mario Bros:* intramontabile.

*Metal Gear Solid:* non ha bisogno di commenti

*Fifa 98:* nel campo indoor ci ho passato i mesi 

*PES 6:*Mi ha fatto conoscere anche nel mondo del web grazie ad un forum che avevo aperto insieme ad altri, contribuendo a creare la famosa, all'epoca, versione *Zlatan87* 

*Tekken 3*: ci avrò speso prima centinaia di mila lire in sala giochi, poi avrò scasato almeno 2 pad su PSX

*Uncharted:* forse la mia attuale saga preferita


----------



## DannySa (30 Luglio 2015)

Non riesco a ricordarmi quel gioco dove si giocava in due e si prendeva a pugni la gente per strada, tipo ceffi americani con mostri finali..


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Samurai Warrior - The Battles of Usagi Yojimbo*: molti di voi (forse quasi tutti) non lo consoceranno, è un gioco per Commodore64. Il mio primo videogame ufficiale che ho amato e amo tutt'ora.
> 
> *Metal Slug: *uno dei miei giochi a scorrimento preferiti
> 
> ...



Metal Slug  Quante monetine in sala giochi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Luglio 2015)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time, il migliore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

*Ratchet and Clank*


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non riesco a ricordarmi quel gioco dove si giocava in due e si prendeva a pugni la gente per strada, tipo ceffi americani con mostri finali..


potrebbe essere Double Dragon


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non riesco a ricordarmi quel gioco dove si giocava in due e si prendeva a pugni la gente per strada, tipo ceffi americani con mostri finali..



Potrebbe essere anche final fight






ho notato che nessuno ha citato Street fighter II benché sia uno dei giochi più famosi di sempre..


----------



## vota DC (30 Luglio 2015)

Ultima Underworld. Primo gioco 3D nella storia assieme a Wolfenstein 3D però più complesso nel senso che si poteva pure saltare. Però me lo ricordo soprattutto per il fatto che era scritto in inglese shakespeariano e ho dovuto impararmi l'inglese per risolvere i suoi enigmi. Inoltre penso sia uno dei primi RPG con crafting.

The adventures of Robin Hood. Giochino della Millenium, probabilmente tra i primi sandbox della storia dei videogiochi (e il primo a cui abbia giocato, infatti Pirates pur essendo più antico l'ho visto dopo), inoltre era possibile finirlo in maniera negativa con tanto di linciaggio da parte dei popolani dopo aver sconfitto lo sceriffo di Nottingham.

The secret of Monkey Island. Non è stata la prima avventura grafica alla quale abbia giocato, però era la prima a sfondo umoristico.

Dune 2. Primo RTS a cui abbia giocato.

Speedball 2. Gioco di sport che mi ha divertito di più.

Hearts of Iron 2. Gioco sulla seconda guerra mondiale dove ci sono tutti i generali afghani dell'epoca. L'ho trovato istruttivo.

Dungeon Keeper. Gioco spassoso di strategia, simile a Populous però superiore.

Worms 2. Gioco a cui ho più giocato da multigiocatore. Mio fratello aveva la squadra dei Ghostbusters.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Push Over:* Probabilmente un gioco che non conosce nessuno ma ho dei ricordi d'infanzia speciali legati a questo gioco semplice ma divertentissimo, anche se a tratti maledettamente frustrante



L'ho in scatola, era in edicola con Big Games (di cui ho pure Dune 2). Era sulla formichina che spingeva le tessere di domino, mi ricordo che alcune saltellavano o esplodevano...c'erano vite infinite e si poteva morire in maniere ridicole come schiacciati dalle stesse tessere.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Fifa '98:* il primo gioco di calcio "evoluto" a cui ho giocato



Uno dei primissimi giochi che ho moddato (quel poco che c'era da moddare) sostituendo il Milan con Benevento e Weah con Padre Pio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> L'ho in scatola, era in edicola con Big Games (di cui ho pure Dune 2). Era sulla formichina che spingeva le tessere di domino, mi ricordo che alcune saltellavano o esplodevano...c'erano vite infinite e si poteva morire in maniere ridicole come schiacciati dalle stesse tessere.



è lui!!
Io lo trovai allegato all'Amiga 600 nella confezione di acquisto insieme a Deluxe Paint III, Grand Prix, e Putty...la cosa divertente era che, non esistendo i salvataggi, alla fine di ogni livello ottenevi un codice con cui potevi poi ripartire da lì inserendolo all'inizio...ricordo i blocchi di fogli con tutti i codici scritti...


----------



## beleno (30 Luglio 2015)

*Street Fighter 2*. In sala giochi a "spiare" i pro per vedere come si faceva lo Shoryuken.

Qualcuno ha citato *World Cup* per NES, cosa mi è tornato in mente, i "supercolpi".

*Alex Kidd in Miracle World*, giocare a forbice carta sasso .

Picchiaduro a scorrimento: *Double Dragon*, *Final Fight*, *Cadillacs and Dinosaurs*.

*Parodius* e *Sexy Parodius*, ci gioco ancora di tanto in tanto.

*Mario Kart* per SNES, *Super Mario 64*, il re dei platform.

*FIFA 95* per Mega Drive e le esultanze a "chiamata" 

Poi tra i più recenti *GTA San Andreas* e *Vice City* (colonna sonora mitica), Civilization V (più di 200 ore di gioco), *Dragon Age: Origins*.

Me ne dimentico di sicuro altri mille, del resto l'età è quello che è


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Luglio 2015)

Golden Axe su Sega Master System

Fifa international soccer su Mega Drive

Iss Pro 1 su PlayStation one 

Resident Evil, tutti belli ma il primo rimane indimenticabile

Metal Gear Solid, semplicemente stupendo

Final fantasy 7, il secondo miglior gdr di sempre, belli anche 8 e 9 ma inferiori al 7

Il mio gioco preferito in assoluto: Xenogears
Chi ci ha giocato sa di cosa parlo, un gioco che è ben più di un gioco, è una continua emozione 
con una trama e una caratterizzazione dei personaggi inarrivabile.
Non è mai uscito in Europa, quindi è poco conosciuto, ma questo gioco fa sembrare una storiella perfino la grandissima trama di FF7


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2015)

Sicuramente i grandi classici della PSOne, a partire dai vari Crash, Medievil e Spyro. Poi per anni e anni ho giocato solamente a giochi calcistici (veri e proprio o manageriali), mentre da circa 2 anni ho capito che il mondo videoludico è molto molto di più.


----------



## aleslash (30 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Ratchet and Clank*



il terzo capitolo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> il terzo capitolo



Esatto, uno spettacolo. Anche il primo capitolo mi era piaciuto molto


----------



## aleslash (30 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Esatto, uno spettacolo. Anche il primo capitolo mi era piaciuto molto



purtroppo non l'ho giocato, ma dal 3 in avanti tutti


----------



## juventino (30 Luglio 2015)

*Crash Bandicoot* il primo videogioco a cui abbia mai giocato in tutta la mia vita. Il 3 in particolare penso di averlo giocato e finito non meno di cinquanta volte. Le reliquie di platino sono sempre state la sfida che non sono mai riuscito a completare del tutto.

*Kingdom Hearts* per uno che è cresciuto con i classici Disney è stato amore a prima vista. Peccato che per ogni capitoli ci vogliano ere geologiche 

*Ratchet e Clank* conobbi questo titolo quando prestai ad un mio amico Crash Bandicoot, lui in cambio mi diede il primo capitolo. Non vi nascondo il mio scetticismo perché la copertina e la trama (raccontatami dal mio amico) non mi esaltavano, ma una volta messo il gioco nella PS2...non glielo volevo più restituire  
Il primo capitolo lo reputo ancora il migliore, seguito a ruota dal terzo e dai due per PS3, ma in generale è una saga che non mi ha MAI deluso.

*Resident Evil 3* il primo gioco horror a cui abbia mai giocato...non proprio il migliore per cominciare considerato l'impatto che il Nemesis ebbe sul bimbo di circa 8 anni che ero 

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time* lo vidi per la prima volta da un mio cugino che aveva il Nintendo 64, con il quale passai un bordello di tempo anche davanti a Pokemon Stadium. Penso che sia il gioco che ho acquistato in più versioni visto che lo possiedo per Gamecube, 3DS e virtual console.

*Pokemon Oro* il gioco che mi ha introdotto nella più conosciuta droga videoludica del mondo  ricordo benissimo la scelta del primo pokemon e l'emozione che provai a prendere Totodile (all'epoca il mio preferito), le sfide e gli scambi col cavetto com gli amici, le riviste comprate per scoprire trucchi e suggerimenti (internet non aveva la disponibilità di ora). Momenti magici ancora nella mia testa.

*Ninja Gaiden (Xbox)* un titolo poco apprezzato in generale per la sua folle difficoltà, ma proprio per questo amato alla follia dal sottoscritto. Penso sia l'unico gioco per le console Microsoft che ho amato davvero.

*The Last of Us* il gioco che ho atteso per una generazione intera e quello che mi ha emozionato di più nella scorsa generazione. Epico ed indimenticabile.

*Catherine* in pochi conoscono questo titolo perché il gameplay effettivamente non è per tutti, ma per la prima volta in vita mia vi dirò: giocatelo SOLO per la trama e "sopportate" il gameplay. Non troverete mai nessun gioco capace di trattare questo tipo di tema con la maturità con cui lo fa questo titolo: l'amore.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Luglio 2015)

Dimenticavo, Legend Of Dragoon.


----------



## DannySa (31 Luglio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere Double Dragon





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere anche final fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No nessuno dei due, ricordo che si poteva giocare anche da soli e ovviamente in coppia, la visuale era da dietro ma il percorso e la mappa ti facevano andare solo in una direzione; ricordo una missione nel parco e si potevano recuperare le mazze, i coltelli e quant'altro da terra...


Comunque aggiungo Superbike 2001, era uno spasso giocare in multi e fare degli incidenti clamorosi da rivedere al replay(e per l'epoca era il top)
Rollcage, gioco di macchine velocissime che sicuramente qualcuno conoscerà.
Stronghold 
Super Mario per N64, pensare che un'estate non sono andato in vacanza per giocarci e quando trovai una stellina introvabile chiamai mio fratello per dirglielo.
007 per N64, ho ancora la fissa per la golden gun che si trovava in una mappa.
Un giochino per Game boy dove il protagonista era Mansell (o una cosa simile) e sempre per game boy un giochino dove si usava un carrarmato ma non ricordo il nome, ah ovviamente il più clamoroso fu Zelda, il migliore per distacco e pensare che ci giocavo/amo in francese.


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Luglio 2015)

In assoluto: *Zelda The Ocarina of Time*: Devo anche spiegare il motivo? Avevo (ed ho ancora) il Nintendo 64 quando ero piccolo, non sapevo mezza parola d'inglese ma son riuscito lo stesso a finirlo una marea di volte. Dizionario Inlgese/Italiano e via a tradurre ogni dialogo. Stupendo, inarrivabile, unico! Ci gioco ancora adesso con l'emulatore sul pc!

*Supermario 64*: Epico. Lo conoscono pure i sassi.

*007 Goldeneye*: Il mio primo sparatutto. Quel gioco era EPICO in ogni suo aspetto.

*Resident Evil 2*: Non avevo la Playstation, ma la portava a casa mia un amico di mio fratello. La portava da me perchè a casa sua non si poteva giocare, la madre scassava. Tralasciando il fatto che sia un gioco incredibile, ho dei ricordi stupendi legati a quel periodo. Ci ritrovavamo tutti a casa mia a giocare..Io i miei fratelli e gli amici. Passavamo interi pomeriggi a giocare ed era veramente fantastico. Belli i tempi in cui non si aveva nessuna preoccupazione e la vita era solamente divertirsi senza pensare ad altro.

*Gears of war (trilogia)*: Per me lo sparatutto più bello della storia dei videogame. L'ho adorato un sacco e l'ho finito mille volte.

*The Last of Us*: Non credo esista un'altro gioco cosi simile alla realtà dal punto di vista narrativo e comportamentale. Quel gioco è un capolavoro anche sotto tutti gli altri aspetti. Capolavoro.

*Commandos*: Per me il miglior gioco strategico della storia. Difficile, difficilissimo, ma non impossibile. Complesso, ma non troppo. Era perfetto quel gioco. Poi va bè, c'era il Berretto verde 

*Sim City 3000*: Gran gioco! Ci sfidavamo sempre io e i miei fratelli nel fare la città migliore.... Ogni tanto ci gioco ancora!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Luglio 2015)

Mafia. È il mio gioco preferito e il primo preso per la PS2. Quante parolacce quando non riuscivo ad eliminare Sergio Morello. Dopo anni ho capito che bisognava soltanto alzare la levetta.
E quante lacrime per il finale...

-GTA Vice City. Il mio gioco ideale. Girare per la città di cui ne sei il padrone, guidando macchine stupende, farsi le peggio gnocche, possedere tutte le aziende di quella città in un posto meraviglioso.

-Spyro 2. Il mio gioco preferito per PS1. Tante, tante emozioni con quei personaggi buffi. Anche gli altri due giochi sono stati stupendi.

-La saga di Crash. 

-Driver 2. È stato il primo gioco d'azione che ho avuto.

-Mafia 2. Primo gioco per PS3, voluto fortemente per il successo del primo e non ha tradito le aspettative.

-Saga Uncharted. Gioco d'avventura per eccellenza e il primo dove mi hanno stupito le ragazze nei videogame.

-PES 08. Unico vero gioco di calcio che ho avuto. Basta e avanza per me.

-SmackDown here come's The pain e SmackDown vs Raw. Grandissimi giochi sul wrestling e li partirono i primi smanettamenti sull'aggeggio ahah

-Gran Turismo 3. Come per PES, è stato l'unico gioco di macchine che mi è piaciuto tantissimo.

-Il Padrino. Altro gioco pazzesco per me.

-The Sims fuori tutti. Ammetto che mi piaceva troppo ahah

AC 4. I pirati, il mare, l'avventura...e in più il grande protagonista.

-Saint Row The third. La follia per eccellenza!!! Un gioco che mi aiutò molto in un periodo difficile.


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Luglio 2015)

Ho sbagliato..Potete cancellare questo messaggio?


----------



## cris (31 Luglio 2015)

In ordine sparso: tutta la saga Crash bandicoot, Spyro, GTA, Driver 2, TEKKEN 3, Ratchet and Clank, The sims: Bustin out, Rayman


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Luglio 2015)

Space invaders il primo videogioco da bar a cui abbia giocato, 
poi meteor, galactica
Giants: Citizen Kabuto divertentissimo
infine quelli a turni, i miei preferiti:
footbal manager, civilizations, 
Heroes mith & Magic di cui attualmente esiste una versione brauser web molto ben fatta.


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

Tekken, Spyro, Crash, The Sims, la Saga di GTA, la Saga di AC, la Saga di Mass Effect, Metal Gear, Tomb Raider, MediEvil ecc.


----------



## Tic (5 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> -Il Padrino. Altro gioco pazzesco per me.



Mamma mia strepitoso quel gioco 
Longevità illimitata quel gioco


----------



## Dany20 (5 Agosto 2015)

FIFA 2000. Il primo gioco che ho avuto. Tantissimi ricordi. GTA San Andreas. Penso sia il miglior gioco della saga di GTA e The Last Of Us che penso sia il gioco più bello di sempre con una trama incredibile.


----------



## Tobi (2 Novembre 2015)

Metal Gear Solid 1 e Final Fantasy 7 sono quelli che rimarranno sempre nel cuore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2015)

Sensible soccer , Fifa , Monkey Island e il miglior gioco mai prodotto : Day of Tentacle


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2015)

Tanti, troppi. 

I ricordi dell'infanzia, tra sale giochi, Amiga e console di primissima generazione: Mexico 86 (quanti soldi c'ho buttato in sala giochi), Street Fighter, Ghost'n Goblins, Shinobi, Monkey Island, Street Hoop (spettacolo), Windjammers (altro spettacolo), Super Volleyball, Euro (o Best) League, Golden Axe, Sim City, Double Dragon, Altered Beast, Final Fight, Super Sidekicks, Soccer Brawl, Wrestlefest, I primi Mortal Kombat, e tantissimi altri


----------



## sballotello (3 Novembre 2015)

final fight strepitoso, facevo sempre Haggar e poi l'immancabile football manager



Ghiozzissimo questo video che ho trovato. Bei ricordi


----------



## sballotello (3 Novembre 2015)

.


----------



## mistergao (3 Novembre 2015)

Non sono un grande videogiocatore, ma come dimenticarsi i pomeriggi passati a giocare a Mortal Kombat o PC Calcio?
Poi mi hanno segnato anche PC Ciclismo (sempre Dinamic Multimedia, ma molto meno noto) e Football Manager.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (3 Novembre 2015)

Il "mio Jurassico" dei videogiochi : Pitfall! , Pole position (tutti e due su atari) , beyond forbidden forest (C64), Civilization (amiga), The manager (amiga) ,Goal ! (del grande Dino Dini ,sempre su Amiga) e molti altri .


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Novembre 2015)

Fifa 98 RTWC e il campetto indoor!!!


----------



## 666psycho (3 Novembre 2015)

mario kart, metal gear, resident evil, streetfighter, mortal kombat, zelda..e probabilmente altri...


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2015)

Vediamo un po'...
Iniziai a giocare con il NES o SNES (chi se lo ricorda ) di un mio amico a Super Mario ed ad un gioco dei Power Rangers. Tra i due preferii decisamente il secondo, Super Mario non mi è mai piaciuto (anche giocandoci in seguito e non da bambino, è un genere che effettivamente non digerisco il platform 2D).
La svolta la ebbi con la Playstation e soprattutto Crash Bandicoot 2 ed in seguito il 3. Altri giochi che mi sono piaciuti un sacco sono i vari Metal Gear, Resident Evil, Masse Effect. Roba da massa, insomma.
Di giochi più di nicchia tengo a nominare Forbidden Siren per PS2, un horror davvero str0nz0 e che spesso mi ha fatto bestemmiare ma godere davvero tanto; God Hand, picchiaduro a scorrimento folle e geniale allo stesso tempo ma purtroppo afflitto da troppi problemi a livello tecnico ma comunque fantastico. Deadly Premonition della generazione 360/PS3, anche questo tecnicamente pessimo ma per trama, atmosfere ed ambientazione davvero splendido.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanti, troppi.
> 
> I ricordi dell'infanzia, tra sale giochi, Amiga e console di primissima generazione: Mexico 86 (quanti soldi c'ho buttato in sala giochi), Street Fighter, Ghost'n Goblins, Shinobi, Monkey Island, *Street Hoop (spettacolo)*, Windjammers (altro spettacolo), Super Volleyball, Euro (o Best) League, Golden Axe, Sim City, Double Dragon, Altered Beast, Final Fight, Super Sidekicks, Soccer Brawl, Wrestlefest, I primi Mortal Kombat, e tantissimi altri



Noooo spettacolo l'avevo completamente rimosso... minimo ci avrò investito il valore di una casa in quel gioco al bar hahaha


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanti, troppi.
> 
> I ricordi dell'infanzia, tra sale giochi, Amiga e console di primissima generazione: Mexico 86 (quanti soldi c'ho buttato in sala giochi), Street Fighter, Ghost'n Goblins, Shinobi, Monkey Island, Street Hoop (spettacolo), Windjammers (altro spettacolo), Super Volleyball, Euro (o Best) League, Golden Axe, Sim City, Double Dragon, Altered Beast, Final Fight, Super Sidekicks, Soccer Brawl, Wrestlefest, I primi Mortal Kombat, e tantissimi altri


grandi giochi, se scarichi il Mame32 sei a posto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2015)

Diablo 2, a cui gioco ancora oggi, Sonic per il Mega Drive, Dungeon Keeper 1, Metal Gear, Metal Slug, Monster Hunter 1, Halo, Baldur's Gate 1 e 2.
Tra i più recenti Xcom Enemy Unknown/Within, la serie Demon/Dark Souls, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Fallout 3 e si spera il 4 che uscirà fra 1 settimana.

Sto motivetto lo porterò con me direttamente nella tomba, troppi ricordi


----------



## neversayconte (4 Novembre 2015)

Football Manager.
Super Mario bros. 
Street Fighter.


----------



## neversayconte (4 Novembre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Diablo 2, a cui gioco ancora oggi, Sonic per il Mega Drive, Dungeon Keeper 1, Metal Gear, Metal Slug, Monster Hunter 1, Halo, Baldur's Gate 1 e 2.
> Tra i più recenti Xcom Enemy Unknown/Within, la serie Demon/Dark Souls, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Fallout 3 e si spera il 4 che uscirà fra 1 settimana.
> 
> Sto motivetto lo porterò con me direttamente nella tomba, troppi ricordi



Lorenzo che mi fai sentire la Soundtrack? Fammi vedere un action movie del gioco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Novembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Lorenzo che mi fai sentire la Soundtrack? Fammi vedere un action movie del gioco.



Ma non conosci Diablo? E' uno dei giochi più famosi della storia dei videogiochi xD
E' praticamente uno tra i fondatori del genere hack and slash/action rpg moderni.

Ti posto il gameplay del gioco, ultimo boss dell'atto 1 Andariel. Il gioco è un po' vecchiotto (2000) ma lo considero su certi aspetti superiore a Diablo 3 che è uscito a Maggio 2012.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

fifa 99 con le scivolate al portiere era uno scialo, mi facevo buttare fuori tutta la squadra


----------



## Eziomare (6 Novembre 2015)

Non sono un grandissimo appassionato, ma l' avete provato journey? Arte interattiva


----------



## vota DC (7 Novembre 2015)

Lol io mi ricordo ancora "Thank goodness you have returned" detto da Ogden il locandiere all'inizio del primo gioco. Per qualche motivo i personaggi e le missioni mi sono rimaste più impresse, c'era pure una dove un demone-mucca ti produceva armi se non lo uccidevi e alla fine cambiava idea e ti attaccava....e soprattutto l'indimenticabile demone-macellaio. Il 2 ha più posti e un gameplay più divertente, però me lo ricordo di meno.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] Sto piangendo


----------



## Victorss (13 Marzo 2017)

Avendo giocato parecchio nella mia vita non saprei da dove cominciare.. Metterò solo quei giochi che hanno segnato l infanzia e che ritengo mi abbiano emozionato profondamente.
Super Mario Bros per Super Nintendo: come dimenticarlo..Quanto mi faceva incaspiare
Street fighter 2 Super Nintendo: mangiavo i joystick con quello
Killer instict per super Nintendo: miglior picchiaduro di sempre, che atmosfera aveva
Metal Slug: basta il nome
Cadillac and Dinosaurs: leggendario
Primal Rage: quanti soldi ci ho buttato ahahah
Virtua Soccer 3: 500 lire come se non ci fosse un domani
Pes4: il migliore di sempre
Fifa 98 per super Nintendo: come dimenticare i goal tirando dalla tua area di rigore con Albertini ahahah
Age of Empires: Black Death rulez
Mario Kart: spettacolare
Money Island: fantastico

Giungendo poi ai giochi che hanno insegnato ed emozionato: 
-Pokemon Rosso: ricordo che il giorno che riuscii a portare a casa l ultima copia rimasta nei dintorni all' ultimo secondo fu uno dei più felici della mia vita
-Final Fantasy 6 e 7: posso dire che hanno cambiato la mia vita in quel momento, soprattutto il 7 per storia, atmosfera, personaggi fu qualcosa di assolutamente unico ed emozionante. La foto con la macchina fotografica all' emerald weapon che muore rimarrà nella storia.
-Resident Evil 2: l angoscia, la paura, l ingegno e la bellezza di giocarlo assieme a qualcun altro per farvi "coraggio a vicenda". Stupendo
- Ultima Online: i primi videogiochi di massa, gli amici con le cuffie, le macro sulla barca, le notti a fare i paragon che se arrivava mio padre e mi trovava sveglio a quell' ora mi ammazzava quindi si parlava a bassa voce..Troppi ricordi..
- Diablo 1 e 2: in ogni caso sono più affezionato al primo, c era un atmosfera indimenticabile..
- Warcraft e Wow: che c è da dire? Magia allo stato puro.
- The Witcher: il primo capitolo mi ha emozionato moltissimo, gli altri due come trama non all'altezza secondo me.
- Halo: al primo capitolo sono molto affezionato, per me e mio cugino era un appuntamento fisso dopo la scuola, mi ricordo quanto esultammo quando riuscimmo a finirlo in difficoltà leggendaria.
- Soul Reaver e Blood Omen 2: che saga ragazzi, che storia, che personaggi indimenticabili..Uno spettacolo..

Sicuramente ne avrò dimenticato qualcuno, magari mi verrà poi in mente..


----------



## Coripra (13 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] Sto piangendo



ehhhh Final Fantasy...


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> ehhhh Final Fantasy...



Ha cambiato il mio modo di pensare, e non scherzo. Più che videogiochi sono esperienze di vita.


----------



## Coripra (14 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ha cambiato il mio modo di pensare, e non scherzo. Più che videogiochi sono esperienze di vita.



Trame pregnanti, colpi di scena che ti massacrano dentro, protagonisti (e non) incredibili ma credibili (e viceversa).


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ha cambiato il mio modo di pensare, e non scherzo. Più che videogiochi sono esperienze di vita.



Siamo in due... 

Anche se - purtroppo - a partire dal XII secondo me si è aperto il periodo buio dei final fantasy (e parla uno che ha finito tutti i precedenti, inclusi l'I, il II ed il III), dove alle trame ricercate e straordinarie che facevano praticamente dimenticare una grafica figlia dei tempi (2d e poligonale) si sono sostituite grafiche bellissime a vedersi ma con storie quasi totalmente prive di spina dorsale o comunque noiose, accompagnate da una giocabilità sempre meno intrigante... 

Una disonorevole menzione su tutte proprio al (mio avviso) orribile XII, dotato di una giocabilità tra le più brutte mai viste e non a caso abbandonata immediatamente nei capitoli successivi (non che quella del XIII sia poi tanto meglio per la verità) e che, infatti, è risultato inviso a gran parte dei fan storici della serie...

Detto questo, se avessi un euro per ogni ora che ho passato a giocare ai final fantasy (a partire dal SNES fino ad oggi), sarei miliardario...


----------



## Eziomare (15 Marzo 2017)

Carino questo topic, a differenza vostra non sono propriamente un esperto del campo, ho iniziato a giocare in eta' adulta, alla soglia dei trent'anni.
Grazie ai preziosi consigli di uno dei miei migliori amici ho avuto modo di provare una serie di titoli che indubbiamente mi hanno colpito, almeno sotto il profilo puramente artistico.
Tra questi vorrei citarne alcuni relativamente recenti: Inside (degno di un'esposizione di arte contemporanea), Journey (poesia visiva), Amnesia: a machine for pigs, Dear Esther, Ether one, The Talos principle e altri che al momento non mi sovvengono.
Tra le produzioni piu' "massiccie" cito invece Bloodborne


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2017)

Ho giocato un pò a tutti i giochi, da Super Mario Bros a Killer Instinct, ma dopo l'acquisto della PS1 ho letteralmente snobbato la nintendo (salvo una breve parentesi con il gamecube che mi regalarono alla cresima) e mi piacciono anche i giochi per PC, in particolare gli FPS che sono perfetti giocati da lì, meno da console, ma anche videogames indie come Broken Sword saga eccelsa seppur non impazzisca per i punta e clicca (adoravo anche i primi due Dracula per psx che figate).

Sono rimasto molto legato alla generazione di Crash Bandicoot e Tomb Raider.

Per quanto riguarda gli sparatutto in prima persona Half Life rimane IL capolavoro assoluto.

Un'altra saga che mi piace molto è quella di Hitman, anche se non ho ancora giocato all'ultimo capitolo (quello uscito ad episodi per intenderci). Senza dimenticare GTA (devo giocare ancora al V, sto giocando alle espansioni del IV al momento)

Degli ultimi giochi usciti in questi anni mi ha colpito molto The Last of Us.

Ovviamente ho giocato a molti giochi, anche gdr, tipo Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy X oppure horror come Resident Evil, Silent Hill, The Suffering. Però difficilmente riesco ad essere al passo coi tempi, ad esempio non ho ancora giocato a tutti gli Uncharted, oppure la trilogia di Mass Effect, sono più "retro" da questo punto di vista, gioco "in ritardo" anche perchè prima per un nuovo gioco dovevi aspettare anni, adesso ne esce uno all'anno e ciò ne risente sulla longevità secondo me.

Mi dispiace molto che negli ultimi tempi il genere del platform sia stato molto trascurato dopo l'era PS2. Spero che con il remake dei primi tre crash venga rivalutato.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho giocato un pò a tutti i giochi, da Super Mario Bros a Killer Instinct, ma dopo l'acquisto della PS1 ho letteralmente snobbato la nintendo (salvo una breve parentesi con il gamecube che mi regalarono alla cresima) e mi piacciono anche i giochi per PC, in particolare gli FPS che sono perfetti giocati da lì, meno da console, ma anche videogames indie come Broken Sword saga eccelsa seppur non impazzisca per i punta e clicca (adoravo anche i primi due Dracula per psx che figate).
> 
> Sono rimasto molto legato alla generazione di Crash Bandicoot e Tomb Raider.
> 
> ...


Se si cercano i platform bisogna rivolgersi alle console Nintendo, altrimenti bisogna guardare tra gli indie. Per il resto c'è poca roba.

Per quanto riguarda le uscite, ciò che principalmente è cambiato è che noi europei non dobbiamo più aspettare mesi, se non anni, prima che i giochi orientali arrivino qui. Poi vabbè, ci sono serie che fanno uscire un gioco all'anno tipo Assassin's Creed o CoD ma questa è un'altra storia...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Marzo 2017)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Se si cercano i platform bisogna rivolgersi alle console Nintendo, altrimenti bisogna guardare tra gli indie. Per il resto c'è poca roba.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le uscite, ciò che principalmente è cambiato è che noi europei non dobbiamo più aspettare mesi, se non anni, prima che i giochi orientali arrivino qui. Poi vabbè, ci sono serie che fanno uscire un gioco all'anno tipo Assassin's Creed o CoD ma questa è un'altra storia...


Si, ma nulla a che vedere con i platform passati dai. Fino ai primi Jak e Ratchet ed aggiungiamo Prince of Persia era il top, poi dalla PS3 non si ha avuta più l'ispirazione.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Marzo 2017)

grande topic! cito i primi che mi vengono in mente:

gruppo sega master system 2

1)alex kidd (fantastico...il primo "amore")
2)sonic
3)un mickey mouse....ma sembra che lo conosco solo io....

bar/sale giochi

1)i vari street fighter....(riavessi i soldi che ho giocato comprerei io il milan altro che Ses )
2)vari giochi di calcio
3)puzzle bubble...

play station

1)vari pes
2)gli assassin's creed

RIFLESSIONE

è curioso come si evolvano e cambino le cose anche in termini video-ludici.....prima c'erano praticamente solo platform e picchiaduro.....ora sono tutti rpg e simili.....(anche se non sono super-aggiornato...sono fermo ai giochi per ps3)

a proposito di rpg/action....chi si ricorda di un gioco mi pare si chiamasse Dragon's Lair? vecchissimo...credo il primo rpg della storia...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Marzo 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 1)alex kidd (fantastico...il primo "amore")



Bellissimo il miracle world (bruttini i seguiti)... ho ancora la cartridge, comprata ancora prima che lo incorporassero nella console...



__king george__ ha scritto:


> 3)un mickey mouse....ma sembra che lo conosco solo io....



Se intendi il Castle of illusion non sei il solo... Capolavoro per i tempi...



__king george__ ha scritto:


> 3)puzzle bubble...



Lo finivo con un gettone e aveva l'ottimo effetto collaterale di attirare tutte le ragazze della sala giochi...



__king george__ ha scritto:


> a proposito di rpg/action....chi si ricorda di un gioco mi pare si chiamasse Dragon's Lair? vecchissimo...credo il primo rpg della storia...



Io lo ricordo... era difficilissimo! Morivo sempre come un pollo!!!


----------



## juventino (23 Marzo 2017)

Intervenni già a suo tempo in questo thread, ma credo sia doveroso aggiornare con il titolo della ormai corrente generazione videoludica che più ha lasciato il segno: *Bloodborne*. Non sono mai stato un fan sfegatato dei titoli sviluppati da From Software (quindi il mio non è un giudizio da Darl Souls flag), ma lasciatemelo dire: possedere una PS4 senza questo titolo è una bestemmia. Raramente ho giocato a qualcosa capace di regalarmi un'ambientazione ed un contesto evocativo, decadente, ma allo stesso tempo dannatamente affascinante come Yarnham. Oppure di vivere una storia così reale e allo stesso tempo irreale ed onirica.
Non è facile da spiegare a parole, posso solo dirvi di giocarlo assolutamente.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Marzo 2017)

Da dove iniziare non saprei....la mia lunga carriera iniziò dal sega master system dove i titoli più giocati furono wonder boy, shinoby, aztec adventure, micky mouse.
Poi passai al mega drive dove consumai giochi come, altered beast, golden axe, Sonic e Sunset Riders e quando ero in compagnia ci spaccavamo con micro machine.
Con il mega drive l'era delle console finì e iniziò quella del PC.....era il lontano 1996 e così come il primo amore non si scorda mai anche nei videogiochi è identico, *Duke Nukem 3d* praticamente consumato, il mio primo sparatutto, il mio primo amore .
Dopo Duke Nukem continuai con gli sparatutto in 3dfx ed intrapresi la carriera online con *quake 1* e quakeworld che emozioni le prime partite online su server stranieri con il modem 56k a 350 di ping quando andava di lusso, poi venne l'ISDN e mi si aprì un nuovo mondo.
Per anni giocai a quake 1 e successivamente a *quake 2* entrai in vari clan e girai l'italia per fare LAN, bei ricordi tanto divertimento ma poca [email protected] .
Arrivarono gli anni della fidanzata e del mio primo lavoro e smisi di giocare e feci del resto  , ma ahimè il piacere del gioco rimase dentro di me ed un giorno un mio amico mi disse perchè non provi a giocare a *World Of Warcraft*  .....fù la fine non ebbi più vita sociale, drogato e per 2 anni non uscì di casa se non per lavoro.
Con WOW la carriere videoludica fortunatamente finì, a volte gioco ancora a qualche titolo ma più delle volte non lo finisco neanche, troppo poco tempo e voglia......lavoro moglie e figli.
Comunque anche se il 90% del mio gioco era online, ogni tanto mi piaceva giocare singolarmente ed i titoli che mi hanno più emozionato sono stati:
- Tomb Raider (i primi 2)
- Unreal (solo il primo)
- Broken Sword
- monkey islands 
- Gabriel Knight 3
- Full Throttle
- Caesar 3 / Emperor
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare/Black ops (giocati online per qualche mese)
- Half life (meraviglioso) e di conseguenza Counter Strike, che giocavo per staccare dai vari quake.
- Tutti i Diablo

Sicuramente me ne dimentico qualcuno ma i più importanti ci sono.

P.s. anche se è un po vecchio ma scoperto da poco, ieri ho finito di giocare ad un punta e clicca molto simpatico *Machinarium* , se piace il genere lo consiglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2017)

Fine anni '80, in quel periodo si giocava poco o nulla da casa. Mi pare esistesse l'amiga 500 e forse il commodore 64 ma le console per giochi ancora non esistevano cosi ci si ritrovava/incontrava in sala giochi.
Oggi credo nemmeno esistano più le sale giochi ma chi è nato negli anni 80 ricorda certamente la magia di quei luoghi dove ci si recava per giocare ma anche per socializzare.
Avvolti da una nube di fumo( non esisteva ancora la legge che impediva di fumare nei locali pubbici) si passava dal flipper ai video games, dal calcio balilla al biliardo e si passavano interi pomeriggi.
Un gioco su tutti mi è rimasto in mente , OVVIAMENTE di calcio : mexico 86.
Era a suo modo innovativo in quanto per calciare si usava un pedale che consentiva di dosare forza e tipo di calcio.
Era una simulazione del mondiale con le varie nazionali che avevano delle precisa caratteristiche e cosi c'era l'italia con la sua fortissima difesa e il contropiede micidiale, i tedeschi dal tiro potentissimo ecc ecc.
Si faceva la fila per giocare con in mano la moneta da ..... 200 lire!!!
Altri tempi.
Con gli anni arrivarono le console che tutti conosciamo ma la sala giochi ha fatto la storia!!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fine anni '80, in quel periodo si giocava poco o nulla da casa. Mi pare esistesse l'amiga 500 e forse il commodore 64 ma le console per giochi ancora non esistevano cosi ci si ritrovava/incontrava in sala giochi.
> Oggi credo nemmeno esistano più le sale giochi ma chi è nato negli anni 80 ricorda certamente la magia di quei luoghi dove ci si recava per giocare ma anche per socializzare.
> Avvolti da una nube di fumo( non esisteva ancora la legge che impediva di fumare nei locali pubbici) si passava dal flipper ai video games, dal calcio balilla al biliardo e si passavano interi pomeriggi.
> Un gioco su tutti mi è rimasto in mente , OVVIAMENTE di calcio : mexico 86.
> ...


La sala giochi 

Mi ricordo che fino al 2004 andavo sempre in una di Scauri (Scauri Matic si chiamava), che poi chiuse e non so perchè. C'erano Tekken 3, mi pare pure il Tag Tournament e la mia droga Virtua Tennis 2 che non ho mai avuto come gioco fisico, ma lì in sala lo giocavo sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La sala giochi
> 
> Mi ricordo che fino al 2004 andavo sempre in una di Scauri (Scauri Matic si chiamava), che poi chiuse e non so perchè. C'erano Tekken 3, mi pare pure il Tag Tournament e la mia droga Virtua Tennis 2 che non ho mai avuto come gioco fisico, ma lì in sala lo giocavo sempre.



Forse la maggior parte di quelli del forum una sala giochi non l'ha mai vissuta 
Tornavo a casa che puzzavo come un salamino e mia mamma era tentata di stendermi fuori assieme al bucato.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse la maggior parte di quelli del forum una sala giochi non l'ha mai vissuta
> Tornavo a casa che puzzavo come un salamino e mia mamma era tentata di stendermi fuori assieme al bucato.


Fidati, anch'io. In quella salagiochi, ma anche nel bar del mio paese che le possedeva passavo interi pomeriggi. Dalle 4 fino alle 8 di sera. Tanto che i miei genitori si stavano preoccupando perchè ero totalmente fissato per i videogames e passavo le sere intere a giocare alla ps1 e ps2, poi l'anno dopo ho ridotto di parecchio le ore di gioco per fortuna.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, ma nulla a che vedere con i platform passati dai. Fino ai primi Jak e Ratchet ed aggiungiamo Prince of Persia era il top, poi dalla PS3 non si ha avuta più l'ispirazione.


Oddio, su Wii si possono trovare i due Super Mario Galaxy che sono capolavori.
Secondo me, semplicemente Sony ha preferito cercare un altro approccio. Più "adulto" e dal taglio cinematografico, anche per approfittare della maggior potenza dell'hardware che PS3 aveva al tempo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2017)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Oddio, su Wii si possono trovare i due Super Mario Galaxy che sono capolavori.
> Secondo me, semplicemente Sony ha preferito cercare un altro approccio. Più "adulto" e dal taglio cinematografico, anche per approfittare della maggior potenza dell'hardware che PS3 aveva al tempo.


Ma io parlo anche dei più recenti Jak e Ratchet che ormai sono più sparatutto. Si giusto, il mio era più un riferimento alla Sony, ma anche la microsoft non mi pare stia facendo chissà cosa.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma io parlo anche dei più recenti Jak e Ratchet che ormai sono più sparatutto. Si giusto, il mio era più un riferimento alla Sony, ma anche la microsoft non mi pare stia facendo chissà cosa.



Ok, ho capito. Ti riferisci più che ai giochi in sé al saper inventare nuovi personaggi e serie. Questo è verissimo. Microsoft non l'ho nominata più che altro perché di "suoi", escluso Banjo-Kazooie nuts & bolts, non mi pare abbia mai fatto uscire platform meritevoli.

Cmq, non mi pare di aver scritto la mia storia con i videogiochi, ricontrollo il thread e se così fosse mi preparo a consumare le impronte digitali sulla tastiera.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Aprile 2017)

Dunque, vediamo.

Saltando varie premesse (mi capitò, ad esempio, di giocare tantissimo a Super Mario World, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles su SNES di un vicino di casa) la mia prima console fu Playstation, che tanto andava di moda all'epoca. Apprezzai particolarmente Crash Bandicoot 2, ben più del terzo capitolo, Kula World, Medievil, Tombi, Tomb Raider 3 e Syphon Filter. 
Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil, Silent Hill li apprezzai in seguito, all'epoca dell'uscita ero troppo piccolo per riuscirci.
Ma il vero amore per i videogiochi nacque in me con la generazione successiva: 
*Forbidden Siren*: survival horror capolavoro, difficoltà pazzesca ma gioco sublime. Troppo particolare, tentò di rinnovare un genere di cui il mercato era quasi saturo, ma i suoi limiti (classici del genere, c'è da dire) uniti appunto alla difficoltà esagerata hanno fatto sì che il gioco non sia stato apprezzato dalla massa, che ha preferito lo stile poi imposto dal prossimo titolo che sto per citare.
*Resident Evil 4*: Dopo 4 giochi identici tra loro se non per dettagli volti a variegare un minimo il gameplay, Mikami se ne vien fuori con un vero capolavoro in grado di cambiare la storia degli sparattutto in terza persona. La telecamera alle spalle del protagonista è stata poi ripresa da centinaia di titoli, diventando a conti fatti uno standard. Ma tutto funziona in RE4. Gameplay, level dedign, sublime. Poco importa che si discosta dai precedenti capitoli, anzi.
*God Hand *: altra roba di Mikami, picchiaduro a scorrimento targato Clover che è gameplay puro. Hard but Fair, può servire pazienza, ma rappresenta la risposta a chi dice che il videogame odierno (ossia che non è 16-bit) è m*rda che cerca di scimmiottare il cinema.

Ne potrei citare altri, ma le dita sono affaticate. 

Della generazione attuale so pochissimo, sto ancora recuperando quella di PS3/Xbox 360. Ma anche lì ci son cose meritevoli, tante. Ormai c'è così tanta varietà, tra titoli AAA, indie e vie di mezzo, che se si pensa che i videogiochi non siano più divertenti la colpa è nostra. Si va a periodi.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2017)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Dunque, vediamo.
> 
> Saltando varie premesse (mi capitò, ad esempio, di giocare tantissimo a Super Mario World, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles su SNES di un vicino di casa) la mia prima console fu Playstation, che tanto andava di moda all'epoca. Apprezzai particolarmente Crash Bandicoot 2, ben più del terzo capitolo, Kula World, Medievil, Tombi, Tomb Raider 3 e Syphon Filter.
> Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil, Silent Hill li apprezzai in seguito, all'epoca dell'uscita ero troppo piccolo per riuscirci.
> ...



Kula World e Silent Hill erano spettacolari, a questi ci aggiungerei anche Dino Crisis.


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al di là di quanti anni avete, quali sono i videogiochi che hanno segnato la vostra vita? Non importa se belli o brutti, ma ci sono giochi che ti lasciano qualcosa dentro e che te li ricordi per sempre...
> Se possibile una spiegazione del motivo anche...


Medievil della playstation 1, spyro sempre della ps1, prince of persia, god of war della ps2, pes 2005 (che ricordi  )


----------



## JohnDoe (22 Agosto 2017)

Ghosts 'n Goblins-Master System
Shining Force-Sega Genesis 
Goldeneye-Nintendo64
Sega Rally -Saturn
Resident Evil 4 - Ps2 
Red Dead Redemption - Ps3
Uncharted Ps3 
Championship Manager 2001 - PC
Hearts of Iron 3 - PC
Europa Universalis 4 - PC 
The Witcher 3 - PC


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Agosto 2017)

Ci sono stati davvero tantissimi giochi che hanno segnato la mia vita, giochi a cui sono legati i ricordi del tempo speso con gli amici e con mio padre! Sicuramente ne dimenticherò alcuni ma intanto annoto:
- God of War (tutta la serie)
- Assassin's Creed (tutta la serie ma la saga di Ezio in particolare)
- Iss pro 1 
- Pes 3
- Pes 5
- Pes 6
- FIFA 2002
- FIFA 2003
- FIFA 2011
- WWE Smackdown! Here Comes the Pain
- Smackdown vs Raw 2006
- Rome: Total War
- Imperium: le grandi battaglie di Roma
- Call of Duty: L'ora degli eroi
- Sniper Elite III
- Sniper Elite IV
- The Order: 1886
- Battlefield (alcuni capitoli della saga)
- Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi
- Dante's Inferno


----------



## Nicco (22 Agosto 2017)

Metal Gear Solid
Devil May Cry
Final Fantasy VIII e X


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Agosto 2017)

Gta san andreas
virtual tennis


----------



## Lambro (7 Novembre 2017)

Ultima 7
Ultima online
Dark age of camelot
Dungeon master
Internatonal soccer 64
Kick off 2
Player manager
Ultima underworld 1 e 2
Morrowind
Fifa dal 2011 al 2014,pro club 
Iss pro 1 e 2, pes fino al 6
Pijamarama
Guild of thieves
Police quest tutti
Maniac mansion
Doom 1 e 2
Leader board golf
Bomb jack al bar
Rainbow Island 
Zelda link to the past
E mille altri


----------



## bmb (8 Novembre 2017)

Super Mario Bros e Bros 3 (NES)
GTA San Andreas
Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Novembre 2017)

*Prince of Persia*, il primo bidimensionale sotto dos.
*Duke Nukem 3D*
*Wolfenstein 3D*
*Fifa road to world cup 98*
*Fifa 99*
*Caesar 3* City builder/gestionale ambientato nell'antica roma, bello e impegnativo.
*Sim city 3000*
*Commandos behind the enemy line*
*Age of Empires II* giocati anche I e III, ma il II resta il mio gioco preferito, ci gioco ancora ogni tanto.
tra i titoli un po più "recenti"
*Halo Combat Evolved*
*Call of duty 1 e 2*
*Prince of persia le sabbie del tempo*
*Assassin's creed 1 e 2*
*Oblivion*


----------



## krull (8 Novembre 2017)

Doom
Quake
Duke Nukem
Super Mario bros
Shinobi
Golden Axe
Pac Man


----------



## Devil man (8 Novembre 2017)

Nessuno qui è appassionato di Moba o Rts? 
Per me sono questi:
Star Craft 1 & 2
Warcraft 3
Dota 1 & 2
Elder Scroll saga


----------



## James45 (8 Novembre 2017)

Dungeon Keeper.
Il gioco in assoluto con cui più ho giocato e rigiocato e rigiocato e rigiocato a distanza di anni...


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Novembre 2017)

- Monkey Island 1,2,3 & 4
- Zelda Ocarina of the time (ma in genere tutti i Zelda)
- Half Life 2
- Mario 64
- The Last of Us
- Metroid Prime (quello su Gamecube)


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2017)

Se ne devi scegliere 2 :

Monkey Island 1 e 2

Day of the tentacle  , forse il gioco più bello di sempre .


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al di là di quanti anni avete, quali sono i videogiochi che hanno segnato la vostra vita? Non importa se belli o brutti, ma ci sono giochi che ti lasciano qualcosa dentro e che te li ricordi per sempre...
> Se possibile una spiegazione del motivo anche...



Cito quelli dove ho raggiunto un ottimo livello quasi in ordine cronologico....

Saxxon - Aveva un mostro finale
Kick off franco baresi - La palla non era attaccata al player e i controlli erano impossibili
Gals Panic - Mio primo puzzle game da sala giochi
Ninety-Nine Nights II - X l'online con grandi eserciti di utenti
Black Ops II - Per le nottate che ho sacrificato
Minecraft - Il bimbo mi obbliga a sedute di ore
Gundam Versus - il mio debole


----------



## Cizzu (9 Novembre 2017)

è davvero curioso che pochi o nessuno abbiano menzionato Championship/Football Manager...


----------



## DrHouse (9 Novembre 2017)

anche se ho giocato su consolle tipo Ps2 o Ps3 o PSP, e giocato molto anche in sala giochi, diciamo che la mia esperienza maggiore è con giochi da PC, quindi elenco quelli con cui sono cresciuto quotidianamente, da ragazzino fino a qualche anno fa:

- Prince of Persia
- Super Mario Bros
- Wolfenstein 3D
- Doom
- Monkey Island (tutti)
- Sensible Soccer
- Street Fighter 2
- Robocod
- Pc Calcio 5 (anche gli altri, fino al 2001, ma questo è storico)
- Age of Empires (il primo, ma anche il secondo, in particolare)
- Grim Fandango
- Championship Manager 2001-2002 (quello in particolare, avevo iniziato già con il 97-98, in inglese, e poi con i successivi)
- Pc Ciclismo 2001
- Twisted Metal 2
- Tropico (il primo in particolare, ma tutte le versioni le ho adorate)
- The Sims (i primi due, poi non li ho amati. il primo in particolare, dove potevo scaricare patch e personalizzare tutto)
- Sim City 3000
- Caesar 3 (più di Imperium)
- GTA London (il primo, visualizzazione dall'alto. Ma anche il secondo, dove più che le missioni mi occupavo di rubare auto e fare stragi e smanie di uccidere)
- Theme Hospital
- Roller Coaster Tycoon
- South Park Rally


----------



## Jaqen (9 Novembre 2017)

Penso che per la mia generazione Crash, Lara e Spyro ne abbiano fatto da padrone


----------



## Butcher (9 Novembre 2017)

Io aggiungerei anche Heroes of Might and Magic III, Stronghold, Age of Empires, Age of Mythology, Imperivm...


----------



## wfiesso (9 Novembre 2017)

Simon the Sorcerer: il primo vero gioco a cui ho giocato sul mio caro vecchio 286

Granturismo (serie): non credo servano spiegazioni, non un gioco ma un simulatore di guida, non potevo chiedere di meglio a quell'età

Final Fantasy (serie): non sono giochi ma veri romanzi, non mi vergogno affatto ad affermare che mi hanno fatto piangere quasi tutti

Pc Calcio 6: il padre del moderno Football manager, meno dettagliato, meno complicato, forse poco veritiero visto che anche Ronaldo (il fenomeno) quando andava in scadenza lo potevi prendere anche con il Castel di Sangro, ma bellissimo.

Fifa 98: qui non servono spiegazioniù

Metal Gear Solid: Mi ha insegnato ad aver pazienza nel fare le cose, non avevo alternativa 

ce ne sono sicuramente altri, ma ora su 2 piedi non mi vengono in mente

Per Ps4 Horizon zero dawn, The Last of us e Beyond mi hanno colpito particolarmente, specialmente i primi 2.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2017)

Sicuramente quelli Arcade dei pomeriggi al bar e delle grandi sfide con gli amici, ne cito alcuni ma sarebbero molti di più degni di essere ricordati 
Mortal Combat (tutti) 
Street Fighter (tutti)
Virtua Striker (tutti)
NBA Jam (tutti)
Shinobi (che finivo con un solo gettone)
Final Fight
Black Tiger
Splatterhouse (unico e inimitabile)

Poi quelli a casa.
Indimenticabili alcuni della mia infanzia al Commodore 64, aspettando che si caricassero gli schemi 
The Last Ninja (tutti)
Vendetta
Microprose Soccer

Poi i più evoluti al PC:
SWOS Sensible World of Soccer
Vari Football Manager ovviamente
Baldur's Gate e Neverwinter Nights (tutti)


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Novembre 2017)

Segnato e che segna, football manager.Ma da essere malati.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Novembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Simon the Sorcerer: il primo vero gioco a cui ho giocato sul mio caro vecchio 286
> 
> Granturismo (serie): non credo servano spiegazioni, non un gioco ma un simulatore di guida, non potevo chiedere di meglio a quell'età
> 
> ...



Dicevi?


----------



## wfiesso (9 Novembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dicevi?



Ci avrei scommesso che mi avresti citato 

Solo chi ci ha giocato sa di cosa stiamo parlando


----------



## Lambro (9 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> anche se ho giocato su consolle tipo Ps2 o Ps3 o PSP, e giocato molto anche in sala giochi, diciamo che la mia esperienza maggiore è con giochi da PC, quindi elenco quelli con cui sono cresciuto quotidianamente, da ragazzino fino a qualche anno fa:
> 
> - Prince of Persia
> - Super Mario Bros
> ...



Robocod!! 
Il gioco per amiga che più si avvicinava ai bellissimi platform sull'agognato ma mai posseduto Snes. Giocato da morire. Y


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Novembre 2017)

Super Mario 64, GTA Vice City e San Andreas. Poi i vari Tekken, Sacred, Warcraft.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Novembre 2017)

Resident Evil 2
Pes
GTA San Andreas


----------



## Mika (11 Novembre 2017)

FF8: lo vidi in pubblicità tra le partite della Champions League del 1999 (quella con Zaccheroni in panchina) e comprai la PS solo per lui, poi arrivarono FF9 e FF10 e presi FF7 ma fù FF8 ad avvicinarmi ai Final Fantasy.

Doom e Wolfstein 3D (quello per i Pentium I del 1996): i miei primi due sparatutto su PC il mio primo PC andavo alle superiori e passai dal C64 al primo Pentium 1 a 16 MB di Ram e una scheda video da 8 MB, era il 1996)


PC Calcio 5 (1994-95): c'erano ancora Baresi e Tassotti in rosa, il mio primo manageriale calcistico che segui fino a PC Calcio 2000 per poi passare a Scudetto e infine FM. Ma senza quel PC Calcio non avrei FM.

Gran Prix 2: gioco di formula uno per PC, anno 1998-99

Simcity 2000: qui non c'è da commentare.

Commander & Conquered: uno dei primi strategici, il primo della serie, 1997 o giù di la, sempre con il vecchio Pentium 1 suddetto. Senza di quello non avrei mai provato Age of Empires e dopo i Total War serie Empire, Medieval Shogun e Rome

The Sims: il primo, titolo che a tratti amavo e che a tratti odiavo ma che alla fine ammetto di averlo rigiocato.

Neverwinter Nights: Anni passati a ruolare con altri giocatori, non era un gioco per me ma qualcosa di più profondo, con quel gioco ho conosciuto veri amici. Avventure fantastiche. Per chi come me amava i libro-games e il cartaceo questo è stato il mantra della mia arte finale di adolescenza. 10 anni di gioco e di vita non si possono dimenticare. 

Lineage II: il primo (e unico) MMO non si scorda mai, mi piacque così tanto che ci giocai dal 2001 al 2007. Ne provai altri dopo ma non fu mai come quello.

I giochi per il *Commodore 64:* ero bambino, ci giocavo con mio padre, senza quello tutti gli altri sopracitati non penso mi sarebbero piaciuti. Chi e della mia generazione o precedente o di poco successiva ('78) mi capirà, chi non ha avuto la fortuna di provarlo non potrà mai capire.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Novembre 2017)

Nessuno che ha mai nominato il primo Rome: Total War. 
Ricordo ancora le notti trascorse per cercare di conquistare Cartagine...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Luglio 2018)

Fantastico.. topic fantastico.
E pensare che ora son giorni che cerco invano un gioco di strategia bello su ios... niente. Ormai tutto stile clash of clans... se non sei connesso h24 inutile giocare!


----------



## Butcher (17 Luglio 2018)

Ora posso dirlo. Nonostante abbia ormai 25 anni (sigh) Dark Souls ha segnato il mio essere videogiocatore.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Luglio 2018)

Ma su ios... di strategia a cosa giocate? No giochi tipo clash of clans ho gia dato eejehe


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2018)

Ma tra gli amanti della meravigliosa saga di Final Fantasy c'è qualcuno che si ricorda il "Tactics" su PS?
Rivoluzionò gli strategici a turni fino ad allora piuttosto ripetitivi e con trame banali, lo stesso Dofus della Ankama trasse spunto dal gioco della Square.



Mika ha scritto:


> Neverwinter Nights: Anni passati a ruolare con altri giocatori, non era un gioco per me ma qualcosa di più profondo, con quel gioco ho conosciuto veri amici. Avventure fantastiche. Per chi come me amava i libro-games e il cartaceo questo è stato il mantra della mia arte finale di adolescenza. 10 anni di gioco e di vita non si possono dimenticare.


Dovremmo essere più o meno coetanei, quindi ricorderai anche Baldur's Gate, il primo gioco per PC che mi ha fatto passare notti insonni


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Luglio 2018)

A partire da Alex Kidd su Sega Master System, per passare a PSONE con Crash, Medievil, GTA London, Final Fantasy 8 e 9 e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Il Nintendo 64, il mio vero amore, con Super Mario 64, Mario Kart, Mace, Turok, Clay Fighters, Star Wars, 007, Donkey Kong, Duke Nukem! No ragazzi non ce la posso fare, avete presente?

Nel passato recente devo citare l'intera saga di Uncharted e The Last of Us.


----------



## Mika (17 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma tra gli amanti della meravigliosa saga di Final Fantasy c'è qualcuno che si ricorda il "Tactics" su PS?
> Rivoluzionò gli strategici a turni fino ad allora piuttosto ripetitivi e con trame banali, lo stesso Dofus della Ankama trasse spunto dal gioco della Square.
> 
> 
> Dovremmo essere più o meno coetanei, quindi ricorderai anche Baldur's Gate, il primo gioco per PC che mi ha fatto passare notti insonni



Baldur's Gate! Me lo ricordo eccome, anche se non l'avevo, ma un mio amico l'aveva e me lo fece provare a casa sua. Bellissimo anche quello. Che ricordi!


----------

